# Questions for flemish giant owners



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been talking to someone about flemish giants about how sweet and affectionate they can be - and Alicia (JadeIcing) reminded me that not all flemish giants are what I've experienced. I remember when I first got Tiny that he was not affectionate and I was so disappointed.

So I thought I'd start a thread here asking flemish giant owners to post about their experiences. Here are some questions - but feel free to write whatever you want...these are just to help get some specific information.

How old was your flemish when you got it?
Was it affectionate at the time?
Where did you get your flemish? (Breeder, shelter, pet store, other)
Is your flemish male or female?
How long did it take your flemish to fit in and become comfortable with you/your family?

Anything else you wish folks would know?




I'll share my stories later!


----------



## Double N (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes...also, is the Flemish that you are speaking of spayed/neutered. And if so, did it make a difference in personality?


----------



## Orchid (Oct 31, 2009)

I would love to hear some stories


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Well - here goes with my stories - I hope they'll help someone.

*Tiny - neutered buck I got around 8-12 weeks of age if I remember right
*
I bought Tiny from a breeder for $20 and he was probably the best "purchase" I ever made as far as rabbits go. 

He was very skittish around us for a while and it was obvious that his breeder did not handle him much - in fact, his breeder seemed kind of rough with him when he pulled him out of his cage and gave him to us. Looking back now - I realize how frightened Tiny must've felt - I wish I'd been more understanding.

For months I almost regretted getting him - because he wasn't as affectionate as other flemish giants I'd read about on the forum. But - he eventually became very affectionate with me and would sit at my feet and give me kisses and crawl on my lap when I sat on the floor. After he died - I realized that for much of his time - he was never more than 3-5 feet away from me when we were in public areas of the house and I think he was more attached to me than I knew he was.

*Zeus* - *neutered adult buck I adopted from a shelter - flemish giant mix

*As many folks know - I couldn't go without having a flemish giant after Tiny died suddenly. About 3 weeks after his passing - we got Zeus from a shelter in Louisiana (Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue). 

Zeus took a lot of time to adjust to us - in fact - its been over a year and I feel like its only now that we're really bonding (since probably June or July). For one thing - he'd been returned from another home back to the shelter - so I think he had some trust issues - and I think we had to get to a place in our lives where he would get more attention from us.

He now lives in our bedroom and is Art's favorite of our flemish giants. He sleeps in our bed at night (some of the time) and he is pretty good about using his litter box, etc. in there. He does throw temper tantrums sometimes and he does like to destroy papers and books.

Zeus is not affectionate in the same way that Tiny was. He loves pets and comes to us for them and practically demands them from me at bedtime - but he doesn't give kisses. He will lick the blankets and pillows while he's getting pets, etc. but he doesn't like to groom us.

However - he will chew on my hair to trim it when he wants me to get up in the morning.

Many times at night he waits for me to come to bed and then he hops up on the bed to snuggle in....or he's already on the bed waiting for me to come to bed.

Since these two flemmies are my pets (versus my breeding flemmies) - I'll end this post and start another one for them in a bit.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> However - he will chew on my hair to trim it when he wants me to get up in the morning.




Oh ma gosh! That must be strange!Go to sleep one way and wake up with a haircut in the morning!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > However - he will chew on my hair to trim it when he wants me to get up in the morning.
> ...


Its especially funny to me when he tried to do it to Art...who frequently shaves his head in the summer.

What really shocks me is that I thought for sure Art would say his favorite flemish is Nyx...she's out so much and getting into so much mischief and he's frequently telling me to get a picture of her. (She really makes him laugh).

So when he said Zeus was his favorite - the same Zeus who irritates him in bed ..it was funny.

Last night I was on the phone with Ali (JadeIcing) and Art came out and said, "Your rabbit is at it again..he's destroying paper and anything he can get into just to keep me awake. Come feed him...".

All of my flemish are like little kids - I'm about to head to bed now - but in the morning - I'll share about my other five and the differences between them.


----------



## JeffS (Nov 1, 2009)

I got Riley from a shelter when he was 3, and they'd just neutered him. He was incredibly cuddly, jumping up on the couch to watch tv with me, for instance. He was like this from day 1. He's still cuddly, but he isn't as active seeking out cuddles. He'll jump up on the couch but he doesn't stay. I sometimes wonder what he'd be like now if he hadn't been neutered.

He isn't much of a kisser, however. Pancake gives me bunny kisses all the time.


----------



## petkeeper (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi

My Tiny is only 3 months old and I got her when she was 5 weeks. She is very affectionate. Loves nose scratches and to be held and loved. I am having an awesome experience so far. She hopes up on the couch and will follow me around. I am getting her spayed when she is around 9-10 months old. I am assuming that won't change her personality. 

I got Tiny from a breeder for $10.00, she said this bunny had gotten lots and lots of attention because it was grey and she usually only had white so her kids took a special interest in this one so that may have helped!

Sorry you have had bad expereinces.

Shannon


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that I'm on the computer today and Mercury is out playing - I think its time to share about my flemish giants that I have for our breeding program. They each have their own unique personalities and are so much fun....most of the time.

*Mercury - intact buck
*Mercury and Hermes are the two youngest of the four I got from Jack Langley. Its fairly obvious too from looking at him and watching his expressions - and also from his actions.

Mercury is curious about everything and loves to have his playtime. He's been known to jump over the sleeping dogs (instead of going around them) and in the rabbitry (but only in the rabbitry) - he loves to spray as he binkies on the floor. When he's playing in the rest of the house where there are no rabbits - he doesn't spray (but he does binky). 

Unlike the does - he pretty much stays on the floor and when he's done playing he'll either go lay beside his cage or go lay down in the bathroom or something and get a nap.

Mercury has started learning to come to me for pets if I'm sitting on the floor. He doesn't seek them out (much) - but once he starts getting pets - he LOVES them and almost did some tooth purrs yesterday (and then stopped himself).

*Hermes - intact buck
*Right now - Hermes hates me - but for good reason. In one of his playtimes he got into a "discussion" with the cat - and now has an abscess on his back that has to be drained on a daily basis - so he tends to hide from me.

With that said - he loves to run and play and does a lot of binkies when let out of his cage. 

Hermes will let me pet him when I'm done draining his abscess and I'm hoping that once it is gone (he's getting Pen G shots also) - he will become more affectionate.

I love the fact that when I have to drain his abscess - he is so sweet and just stays there and lets me drain it and doesn't fight me. He knows that if he fusses cause it hurts a bit - I'll stop and give him a break and then keep going in a bit - but that it isn't my goal to hurt him.

Well - that's the boys - I'll do the girls in another post in just a couple of minutes...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Now on to my girls...who bring me so much joy (even more joy almost than my boys do).

*Athena - intact doe
*It is really hard to write much about Athena - because I haven't really spent as much time with her as my other two girls. I'd say she's standoffish - but she's becoming more loving. 

She's not as large a flemish giant as my others (although she has nice balance and once she makes senior weight she'll probably look better). I wonder if that has something to do with her personality - but honestly - I think it is just her personality.

Over the last couple of weeks she's started to become as confident as the other two girls and when she comes out for playtime - she will go all over and I've caught her in the chair for my desk and she gets up in the recliner and she goes all over. Sometimes she'll be snuggled with the other two girls (the three of them like to get together in Nyx's cage when they're done playing) - and sometimes she is the outcast. Lately she's been wanting to breed and irritated the other girls because she wants to mount them...they just chase her away.

I have hope for Athena though....she is coming out of her shell and she does love pets once she sees I'm giving them. She'll stay there and nudge me for more once or twice to see if I'll pet her some more - then she'll go off to do something else.

Athena is Robin's favorite of the flemish giants - partly because they seem to have much of the same personality.

*Sophia - intact doe
*Ok - time for confession here - Sophia is probably my favorite OR tied for my favorite with Nyx (that isn't counting Zeus when I say that).

She is so sweet and she loves to come to me for pets - she would sit there next to me for half an hour or so if I would continue to pet her all the time. I don't get kisses (yet) - but I suspect I will in the future.

She is the oldest of the buns I have for breeding and you can see something in her eyes - like she has an old soul or something.

I've already told her that when she's done breeding - she will be neutered and be a house bun here and live her life out here (same with Nyx). 

I usually have to open her cage and lift her out to come play (she's on a top level) and she'll be a dead weight because she's sleeping or doesn't want to come out (then when she comes out - she binkies). Athena and Nyx however will stand up in their cages waiting to be let out and now that Athena is moved to a top cage - I lift her out too - but she's waiting to be put out.

Sophia loves to get up on my computer chair and under my desk. She's not quite as playful as the others -- but when she gets in the playful mood - watch out.

These first four buns I've talked about - all came from a breeder who has his rabbits in a barn and they are handled some - but not from a pet perspective. Nyx will come up next...and all I can say is "what a difference"..


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Nyx - intact female


Nyx is getting her own post because she is so different from the flemish I got from a "traditional" breeder. Her personality is way way different than the others and I believe it is because of her home environment growing up.

As many of you know - we got Nyx from Wabbitdad12 & Wabbitmom12. She grew up in a home in a room with other bunnies and she got regular playtimes and was held and petted as a youngster. Basically - she lived the life of a pet - and when she came here - that is what she expected.

She hates to be caged although she will tolerate it because she has a huge cage and knows she will get out time. 

When she's let out she not only starts binkying and running and playing - but she is the most bold and adventuresome of all the rabbits. She's already found her way into the garage on her own (shame on us for leaving the door open) and she loves to climb on things and in things. If someone is in the recliner and gets up - chances are good she'll be in the recliner when you come back. She loves to try and get up on the computer desk too.

She really likes to be around Sophia and you'll frequently see them together. She's so-so about Athena - although at times - all three girls will be found napping in Nyx' cage (that's how large it is). 

As far as the humans go - she loves pets but she will not run to us for them - but once they're offered - she's ready to get all the pets she can have. Yesterday while I was petting her - she started giving me kisses and I almost cried because I love getting bunny kisses so much.

Nyx is a perfect example of how I hope to raise the flemish giants I breed. She was confident of who she was from day one and she knew she could trust people. Even then she loved pets if they were offered and would frequently pancake for long periods of time to get them.

[line]
Before I decided to breed flemish giants - I had sworn I'd always have a male flemish giant and I was going to try and stay away from females. I knew that in other breeds the females were more skittish and that bothered me.

However - several people told me that flemish giant females were different than most females - that they were friendly and loving. 

Now that I've had female flemish giants - I have to say that I almost prefer them over the males....there is a different personality to them. I think if they've been brought up with people and not had traumatic experiences - they can be more loving than the males. I never would've believed it before I got mine - but I believe it now.

[line]
I've been asked privately about caging flemish giants - after I get their cages cleaned today (per schedule) - I'll take a few pics. Mine live in dog kennels and it works really well for them....

If y'all want to share pictures of what your flemish are caged in also - that would be great!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

How big is a baby Flemish by 8 weeks old? 
16 weeks, 12 months? 
When do they stop growing?

Do all ears stand up straight or flop?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in the process of cleaning cages and taking pictures....

I use dog kennels for the cages - I use the large size, X-Large size and giant size (for 150 pound dogs).

This is a picture of Sophia in her xlarge cage - she is almost 12 pounds if I remember right (she may be over that size by now).








This is Nyx's giant cage before its cleaned (usually I clean it more often but I think this has gone about 5 days or a week maybe). That is an empty feed bag in her cage which she's pooped on...a 50 pound bag (along with her litter box).


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

You know I once took in a rescue...sad bad shape pit...came with a cage like that...I no longer the dog, but have kept the cage for some strange reason...lol..
Though I am not sure the size, but I do think spot was like 150...

How would you make the plastic bottom flooring slide proof?

Do you find this cage to be the best bet for a flemish, or is it best bet for a flemish breeder?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

BlueGiants (Cathy) posted this in the rabbitry in a thread about flemish growth.

The growth chart that I go by (as an average for the Flemish Giant) is
AGE BUCK DOE​2 MONTHS 5-6 LBS 5-6 LBS
3 MONTHS 7-8 LBS 7-8 LBS
4 MONTHS 9 LBS 9 LBS
5 MONTHS 10 LBS 10 LBS
6 MONTHS 11 LBS & UP 11-12 LBS & UP
7 MONTHS 12 LBS & UP 11-12 LBS & UP
8 MONTHS 13 LBS & UP 14-15 LBS & UP
SENIORS 14 LBS & UP 15 LBS & UP

Keep in mind that these are just averages. And Senior weight is 13 lbs for bucks and 14 lbs for does.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Montanas hall.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> How would you make the plastic bottom flooring slide proof?
> 
> Do you find this cage to be the best bet for a flemish, or is it best bet for a flemish breeder?


They seem to adjust to the plastic flooring - but I can always toss more hay in there.

When Tiny was caged (which wasn't for long) - he had a cage the size of Sophia's and it seemed to be just fine for him. He was free-roaming as long as I was home and got locked up at night and when we left the house. Eventually - when we say he wouldn't be destructive - he became pretty much free-roaming.

I'm still working on my plans for the rabbitry barn. I think what I want to do is to make wooden bases (with wheels) to place the cages on and that way in case there is a fire - I can roll them out of the barn.

I'm probably going to use the giant cages for the girls - I may use them for the boys too - and then use the XLarge for litters that are weaning and the large cages for individuals that need their own cage - something like that. I do know that the mamas with litters will have NIC panels around their cage for playtime several hours per day (they will be on the bottom level and the bucks on top).

The thing is - the giant cages are $100 each or maybe a bit more - I have to check. So I need to buy them one at a time and move rabbits in them as I can (like one every month or every two weeks).

I hope that helps!

I LOVE Montana's spot....I wish I could do that for several of mine.


----------



## wallice (Nov 1, 2009)

I adopted a neutered male flemmie from a sheter about 4 weeks ago. I had previously had a mini-lop named Cosmo, and though she had a huge personality on her, she had always been very affectionate with me, giving me bunny kisses all the time and always being close at all times. 
My new bun Wallice is 7(ish) months right now, and the shelter staff don't know what his life was like before they got him, so I don't know if he had a rough start to life or not. Hes *mostly* wonderful, except for a few bad habits. Hes excellent with his litter habits, and is not very destructive outside of the cage, with the exception of one poor defenseless laptop cable. He comes for pets, and will sometimes cuddle into me for a while, but mostly he will just leave and either binky around like crazy for do an epic bunny flop for a long time and have a snooze. I find he sleeps and flops a lot more and for longer than my mini-lop did.
His bad habts however kidna suck, and I'm trying very hard to correct them. If something happens that he doesn't like, he uses his mouth a little too quickly, and will bite. He doesn't like to be picked up, and will nip to be put down, and once he was falling off the couch, so I helped him back up and got a bite that is still a big bruise on my arm. He also nips to be pet if I don't do it soon enough, but hes getting better with it and will now mostly headbutt me instead of nipping right away.
I feel that all of his bad behaviours can be corrected with time, and he is still pretty new to me and his surroundings. I think he had a rough start in life (and was found wandering around on a farm, and was very underweight) so this probably accounts for his lack of social grace, but hes comming around. 
All in all though, hes great, and is getting pretty affectionate with my roommates and I, will play with his rattle with me, and come to me for some bunny lovin.
I hope this helps, and I can keep writing to you to let you know how my experiance is changing the longer he is here. I love him to death though, and love people's reactions to my giant bunny, especially when I tell them hes got more growing to do!


----------



## wallice (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry, me again...

With the cage, my parents had an X-large dog cage for our german shepherd, so its a good size for my boy, and he loves it. Even when he has free roaming privileges, he spends a lot fo time flopped on the bottom of it. I layed down rugs for him to lie on, but they always ended up dog to one side of the crate, and he would lie on the bare metal bottom, so I took them out, and he seems to like that more, so don't worry about the bare plastic bottom of the cage too much.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are some more cage pictures (Nyx is refusing to let me clean her cage right now - so I'm going shopping and then I'll come back and do her cage)...

[align=center]









[/align][align=center]As you can see from Sophia's hop into her litter box - she has room to move around...




[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Flemish Giant bunnies! 

You could fill pages and pages and still only touch the tip of the iceberg in describing them. Let's just say...their personalities are as big as the rest of them (Or, in the case of juvenile Flemmies, WAY bigger than the restof them!)

I will describe ours in the order in which we aquired our Flemmies.

*Velvet:* Blue Doe. This is a girl with an attitude! She has beenknown to nip and bite. And she doesn't even feel guilty about it! We acquired her when she was 3 months old, and she had been handled daily, but she has always wanted EVERYONE to know she's the boss.

She has always enjoyed attention...as long as you respect her cage. She can be very cage aggressive. The only time she wasn't was when she had babies! Backward, I know. Motherhood definitely mellowed this Diva. 

When our 15 year old daughter fawns over her, saying "What a beautiful bunner you are! Your ears are so pretty and long, and your fur is so beautiful, etc, etc...", you can just see her head swelling. She preens herself, and poses. 

We found out the hard way...the only time this girl is very lovey-dovey, is when she doesn't feel good. She was such a mama's bunny when she had an eye infection. She was so mellow and wanted to snuggle. While we enjoyed it...we knew that wasn't truly "her". The first time she nipped my arm after getting her anitbiotics for the eye infection, we knew she was feeling like herself again!

When we hold her in a trance position, we can hold and give ear rubs to this blue bunny for an hour.












Coming in the next post...Barney and Lily


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *





> How would you make the plastic bottom flooring slide proof?
> 
> Do you find this cage to be the best bet for a flemish, or is it best bet for a flemish breeder?





> They seem to adjust to the plastic flooring - but I can always toss more hay in there.
> 
> When Tiny was caged (which wasn't for long) - he had a cage the size of Sophia's and it seemed to be just fine for him. He was free-roaming as long as I was home and got locked up at night and when we left the house. Eventually - when we say he wouldn't be destructive - he became pretty much free-roaming.
> 
> *I'm still working on my plans for the rabbitry barn. I think what I want to do is to make wooden bases (with wheels) to place the cages on and that way in case there is a fire - I can roll them out of the barn.*





> I'm probably going to use the giant cages for the girls - I may use them for the boys too - and then use the XLarge for litters that are weaning and the large cages for individuals that need their own cage - something like that. I do know that the mamas with litters will have NIC panels around their cage for playtime several hours per day (they will be on the bottom level and the bucks on top).
> 
> The thing is - the giant cages are $100 each or maybe a bit more - I have to check. So I need to buy them one at a time and move rabbits in them as I can (like one every month or every two weeks).
> 
> ...



That seems like a super smart idea....

Fire is a scary quick moving monster...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*wallice wrote: *


> I adopted a neutered male flemmie from a sheter about 4 weeks ago. I had previously had a mini-lop named Cosmo, and though she had a huge personality on her, she had always been very affectionate with me, giving me bunny kisses all the time and always being close at all times.
> My new bun Wallice is 7(ish) months right now, and the shelter staff don't know what his life was like before they got him, so I don't know if he had a rough start to life or not. Hes *mostly* wonderful, except for a few bad habits. Hes excellent with his litter habits, and is not very destructive outside of the cage, with the exception of one poor defenseless laptop cable. He comes for pets, and will sometimes cuddle into me for a while, but mostly he will just leave and either binky around like crazy for do an epic bunny flop for a long time and have a snooze. I find he sleeps and flops a lot more and for longer than my mini-lop did.
> His bad habts however kidna suck, and I'm trying very hard to correct them. If something happens that he doesn't like, he uses his mouth a little too quickly, and will bite. He doesn't like to be picked up, and will nip to be put down, and once he was falling off the couch, so I helped him back up and got a bite that is still a big bruise on my arm. He also nips to be pet if I don't do it soon enough, but hes getting better with it and will now mostly headbutt me instead of nipping right away.
> I feel that all of his bad behaviours can be corrected with time, and he is still pretty new to me and his surroundings. I think he had a rough start in life (and was found wandering around on a farm, and was very underweight) so this probably accounts for his lack of social grace, but hes comming around.
> ...



Thanks for sharing about Wallice...sucks he had a bad start...but I am he ended up with you and is coming around!

I would love to hear more about Wallace as you can!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Montanas hall.



Oh my good gosh that looks like a play ground palace! May I ask what all those things are?

That hide box? The blocks? and with Tiger? Do flemish not tear up stuffies?

What kind of fence off is that?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fallow-7 weeks when i brought him home, not nuetered
-he was very affectionate when i first got him and then with time he became shyer and shyer. his brother (who i dont have anymore) was very outgoing and loved a quick pet before dashing off.
-came from a breeder
-it took Fallow about 3 weeks to be comfortable. he still wont tolerate a lot but something if im reading or drawing hell jump in bed or lay next to me demanding attention.
the only time he has ever let me hold him was when nail clippin or when i am sad and cuddlin him...he let me hold him for thirty minutes just cryin into his fur and he licked me a few times...hes a gentle soul and a HUGE pushover  and a very lazy boy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Orchid wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Montanas hall.
> ...



The box is from somewhere online. The blocks are kids toy I bought made out of cardboard. Some bunnies do chew stuffies others no. 

The gate is part of an xpen I took apart.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

Peg, I love reading your threads - stories. Thanks for sharing. I think it's the cutest thing that Zeus sleeps with you. You have a awesome relationship with all your Flemish's.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Peg, I love reading your threads - stories. Thanks for sharing. I think it's the cutest thing that Zeus sleeps with you. You have a awesome relationship with all your Flemish's.


Thanks - I think it is because in many ways I think of them not as pets but as my "children". Unfortunately - I tend to spoil them too much - but they bring me such joy that I just can't begin to describe it.

There are times like today when I'm ready to scream - but then I remind myself of all the good things they bring into my life.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 1, 2009)

I've had many wonderful rabbits over my life... but I got the first Flemish Giant (from a breeder) when my daughter was 4 years old. She named him Angus McGyver (her favorite show at the time). He was a Sandy buck that grew to about 15 lbs. He tolerated my daughter dressing him up in "baby clothes" and pushing him in the stroller. He loved the attention! I'd never met a rabbit quite like this! I was totally smitten. McGyver was with us for almost 8 years. When he passed, my daughter was upset. I was devastated... had to have another one like him... well, I looked for over a year. Couldn't find another Flemish. 

Finally found a woman breeder from Upstate New York that had a 2 year old Blue doe for sale... I had never seen SUCH a beautiful color! She was GORGEOUS. I named her Penelope. As I was leaving, she casually mentioned that she had tried to breed her two weeks earlier... but she was pretty sure it didn't take. But "just in case"... pack her cage with hay for a nest... Sure enough, two weeks later, Penelope gave me 6 beautiful blue babies. OK, I was in love, totally in love. I promised myself I'd never be without Flemish, ever again. 

Penelope was never as snugly as McGyver, but she had her own personality and presence. And almostevery Flemish I've had the pleasure of living with since then (12 years ago) was truly a pleasure, in their own way. (In 17 years, I've only had one trulymean Flemish.) I've had boys that would sleep in my arms and girls that insisted on delivering their babies into my hands. Some like their head rubbed, some like their ears rubbed,some don't like to be touched here or there... but you get to know your rabbits and their likes and dislikes (as with any rabbit of any breed).

When people say Flemish are the Gentle Giants, they are referring to the general disposition of the breed. No, not all of them will be super affectionate or super gentle... they are entitled to have their own personalities and idiosyncrasies... but (IMHO) they are fabulous rabbits to share your life with and well worth all the effort we put into them.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I've had many wonderful rabbits over my life... but I got the first Flemish Giant (from a breeder) when my daughter was 4 years old. She named him Angus McGyver (her favorite show at the time). He was a Sandy buck that grew to about 15 lbs. He tolerated my daughter dressing him up in "baby clothes" and pushing him in the stroller. He loved the attention! I'd never met a rabbit quite like this! I was totally smitten. McGyver was with us for almost 8 years. When he passed, my daughter was upset. I was devastated... had to have another one like him... well, I looked for over a year. Couldn't find another Flemish.
> 
> Finally found a woman breeder from Upstate New York that had a 2 year old Blue doe for sale... I had never seen SUCH a beautiful color! She was GORGEOUS. I named her Penelope. As I was leaving, she casually mentioned that she had tried to breed her two weeks earlier... but she was pretty sure it didn't take. But "just in case"... pack her cage with hay for a nest... Sure enough, two weeks later, Penelope gave me 6 beautiful blue babies. OK, I was in love, totally in love. I promised myself I'd never be without Flemish, ever again.
> 
> ...



What a wonderful story! and thanks for sharing it with us...must of been one heckof a bun to allow your daughter to play dress up!!

What shock and a heck of a way to get you into breeding!!

I have to say I like the blue, steel and the sandy colored ones with random colored patches....very pretty..


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote:*


> McGyver was with us for almost 8 years.
> 
> I promised myself I'd never be without Flemish, ever again.
> 
> ...



Wow - 8 years was a long time for a flemish giant - how did you manage that?

Like you - I've promised myself to never be without a flemish again either....I can't take the loneliness.

I keep asking myself - why get attached to a rabbit that has a good chance of only living 5 years (compared to a different breed) - and then I remind myself that I'd rather have 1 day with a flemmie - than 1 day without one....and I have to take life day by day.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

Flemmies are only known to live for 5 years? 
I thought that went up with spay and neuter? Is that not so for Flems?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Flemmies are only known to live for 5 years?
> I thought that went up with spay and neuter? Is that not so for Flems?


Flemmies (as an average) do not have as long of a life span as some of the smaller breeds of rabbits. That isn't to say that they can't live longer - after all - Cathy's first one lived for 8 years.

I think it is partly due to their size - it can put a strain on their heart - particularly if they get too big.

But that doesn't mean that flemmies can't live longer - I just heard once that was the "average" life span - somewhere - I forget where.

Zeus is a flemish mix and when he went to see the vet she felt he could easily live to be as old as 7 or 8 or even older based on his care and stuff because he's not huge at all.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flemmies are only known to live for 5 years?
> ...



I see...

Does that have part to do with the diet you feed Zues?

It is much different then the small buns?

What do you guys feed your flemmies?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought I'd be nice....I thought that I'd get Sophia something nice to have in her cage (Nyx has the other half in hers and the others will get one next week probably).....

I mean - she's a big girl - she might like something more comfortable to lay on than the cage - right?

[align=center]








[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Those aren't food pellets you're seeing there....[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]By the way - what you're seeing in her food bowl is her pellets, with the topper of sunflower seeds, oatmeal, calf manna and I forget what else. I mix the topper all together so some nights she might get more sunflower seeds and another night she might wind up with more oatmeal. Oh - I know - there's also some wheat germ in there for the vitamins in it. I'm trying to prepare them for upcoming shows and wow - are their coats looking nice.
[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Uh oh! Sophia is a Naughty girl! 

I changed my mind....this is Lil' Blue, daughter of Velvet:








We lost her in a tragic accident a few weeks ago. :tears2:

Despite being born with a splayed leg, this little bunny did not let it slow her down. She loved to run and play with her "cousins" (the litter of black flemmies that were 2 weeks older than her.) She was very sweet, and very much a mama's girl...she was still in the cage with Velvet at almost 12 weeks of age, and they were like a bonded pair.


----------



## Double N (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I'm going to be late for work as I've been loving this thread!

And Wabbitmom....I will be PMing you shortly!!

Thank you all for the cage pictures. We have an extra dog cage as our one German Shepherd doesn't use it anymore as he can't go down the stairs. He had a spinal injury this summer, so he stays on the main floor and isn't crated when we leave, like the other beasties!

Now just to convince hubby! I'm not sure if it's going to work, though. I really need to find a show to go to!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 2, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> What a wonderful story! and thanks for sharing it with us...must of been one heckof a bun to allow your daughter to play dress up!!
> 
> What shock and a heck of a way to get you into breeding!!
> 
> I have to say I like the blue, steel and the sandy colored ones with random colored patches....very pretty..



Flemish come in 7 recognized colors, Black, Blue, Fawn, Light Gray, Sandy, Steel and White. ("Ones with random colored patches" is not a recognized purebred Flemish, since they don't come with spots). 

People that are dedicated to the Flemish, breed them to improve them, and try to adhere to the Breed Standard. There are some people that mix them with other breeds to get "spots" and other colors... but that tends to affect the size, type and temperment, besides messing up the color.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 2, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Flemmies are only known to live for 5 years?
> I thought that went up with spay and neuter? Is that not so for Flems?



If you compare to dogs, Great Danes and St Bernards do not live as long as Miniature poodles or Terriers. Larger animals tend to have shorted life spans. But as Peg said, any day with a Flemish Giant is better than a day without one. 

I tell people, on average they live 5-7 years. The oldest Flemish I ever met was almost9. But not the norm. Spaying and neutering helps. 

Flemish Giants (and all their idiosyncrosies) appeal to certain people, just as Netherland Dwarfs (or any other breed) appeals to others. Do the research and make sure you can accomodate the breed you want. Not just size, but personality and care levels. Flemish are big "couch potatoes"... they are not going to run around and binkyas much asa Dutch or a Mini Rex... but Flemish eat more (and poop BIGGER! LOL!). And there is certainly the "OMG! Factor" with Flemish... (you know, answering questions like "What do you feed that thing?" and "Where does a rabbit that big sleep?"... oh yeah, and "Why did you feed it so much?" and "Why did you let it get so big?"... Let it...?)


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2009)

I checked on Sophia this morning to see how she liked her new bedding since she'd had it all night.

She was obviously in her usual lazy morning mood....

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I think she was proud of herself because she'd folded up her bedding when she was done with it - after all - we're supposed to "make" our beds...right?
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]But then I unfolded her bedding to see what she'd used it for...
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
Somehow - I think she's always gonna want to sleep in her litterbox (even though she's too big for it almost).


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

How cute!! :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

I got Jay Jay about a month ago. I was under the impression because he is a FG I would instantly bond. well I was lucky cuz I have, even tho I know that is not always the case

I gave him his space for the first day or so, and now he has become such a great house bun. Hubby and I love him. 

He is young yet and big into cuddling but he does allow me to cuddle with him from time to time. 

His biggest vice right now is the biting. I am hoping that will b fixed when I get him to the vet. 

He is just like a dog, very curious, hates to b held. But he is so comical. The best way that I found 4 him to listen is the squirt bottle. But he does like to be the boss so we r working on that, I dont like sharing my thrown. 

I am happy that i have him. His cage is NIC, but he is mainly free roam. The only thing I am having a problem with is getting his papers I paid for. The breeder I got him from keeps telling me he will send them...ummm WHEN???


----------



## Orchid (Nov 2, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What a wonderful story! and thanks for sharing it with us...must of been one heckof a bun to allow your daughter to play dress up!!
> ...


I honestly do not know if I liked the Blue or Steel color better...both looked so pretty!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 2, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flemmies are only known to live for 5 years?
> ...



That would make sense....

I think I would like to own a rex one day...the fur is so super awesome!

What is a Flemish coat like?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 3, 2009)

These bunnies were both awesome! 

Here is Barney, our Steel Grey:







We acquired Barney when he was about 8 months old. He was Dave's XBOX buddy...he always loved to snuggle up to him while he played. He had a quiet, even temperament. Unfortunately, Barney had some health problems due to a huge abcess when he was young, and he lived only about 2 1/2 years.

Here is Lily, our Light Grey:






Lily was not quite a year old when we got her. Her previous owner said she was a Diva. I'd say yes, but no snotty attitude to go with it! She was sweet, through and through. She absolutely ADORED both Dave, and Barney. She'd follow Dave around every morning and "help" him with rabbit cage and feeding duties. She gave him a million kisses a day. The only other rabbit she ever paid any attention to was Barney...he was HER man. She liked to lay in front of his cage and they would just gaze at each other. Bunnylove! Strangely, she died just a few weeks after he did, and never showed a sign of illness until about 12 hours before she passed away. It was a terrible blow. We thought maybe she died of a broken heart, because she missed her Barney so much! She was just about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Double N (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Peg (and others that use dog crates)....

What are the dimensions? I know you said XL, but I'm not sure of the size of that.


----------



## wallice (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

The dog crate I use was bought for my german shepherd dog, but he was too much of a suck to use it (he has to be within a foot of someone at all times), so I got to take it with me to my house .

I'm not 100% sure of the dimensions, but I think its 4ft x 2ft x 3.5ft. I've also put in a shelf made of wood that is just a little over half of the cage length and the same width half way up height wise. He loves it, I've nailed in rugs from the dollar store so he can get a grip, and it gives him a little more surface area to his cage, but its still open for half, so he can stand up and stretch if he wants. If I had a camera that actually worked I'd post pics.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

Where do you guys buy large enough litter pans...what sort of litter do you use to keep up with them and not have it cost an arm and a leg....

and food dishes big enough and sturdy enough?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

Where do you guys get that fleece looking mat? Is it costly?


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a couple left over cages that were small when my babies got bigger so I just use them for litter pans. they r perfect for that. 

I use horse stall pellets for litter and I get a 50lbs bag for 4.49.

I also got some huge plastic bowls at the same store as the pellets for 2.00 a piece or so


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out your local pet store for a large (inexpensive) cat litter pan with the removable top. Just don't use the top. (Our local "Dollar Store" sometimes carries them for $5.00) I prefer kitty litter made from recycled newspaper... Yesterdays News or something similar... but whatever is available to you locally.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2009)

*Double N wrote: *


> Hey Peg (and others that use dog crates)....
> 
> What are the dimensions? I know you said XL, but I'm not sure of the size of that.


I'll try to measure the cages later and get back to you on that....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Where do you guys buy large enough litter pans...what sort of litter do you use to keep up with them and not have it cost an arm and a leg....
> 
> and food dishes big enough and sturdy enough?


I bought my litter pan at Walmart for $8 - and I use wood stall bedding for horses from Tractor Supply - I think it is something like $6.29 now for a 40 pound bag (which does my whole rabbitry more than once - so it would last you a while).

I bought my flemish giants cereal bowls at Walmart for like $1 each I think - doesn't matter - they knock them over anyway to get to what they like....

Remember - you don't have to get everything all at once....for instance...they don't need a HUGE litter pan to start out with if you get a baby - just a litter pan of some sort will do.

Once you buy the litter - you're set for a couple of months at least - put .50 away each week in a container and by the time you need more litter - you have a good portion of the money.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Where do you guys get that fleece looking mat? Is it costly?


You mean the one I paid $9.88 for at Walmart - cut it in half so Sophia and Nyx could both have a piece -and they both hate?

I shoulda saved my money but I thought maybe they'd like something "nice".

They'd rather have old paper in their cages to shred....


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Where do you guys get that fleece looking mat? Is it costly?
> ...


That reminds me of every 1st time parent lmao buy the kids all this spendy stuff and they have more fun with the box it came in and my kids loved pots and pans to pound on lol


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Orchid wrote: *
> ...


Yep - thats a flemish giant for you.

Last night UPS brought me a bunch of boxes of displays for my work - and lots of them had packing paper in it (like unused newsprint?)....Robin threw it in their cages - it drove me CRAZY listening to the flemmies shred paper last night and this morning...


----------



## massie777 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well i got my flemish giant girl Peaches from the live stock auction down the street from me. I paid $1 for her and she had a broken back leg that needed to be amputated. She is now my 3 legged baby. She came to me when she was around 3 months old i am guessing, she only weighed 1.75 pounds and was so skinny. But she had this wonderful personality that i knew i had to help her. She loved everyone and everything. Would sit with you for hours wanted head pets and would even follow me around the room. She is now around 6 pounds and i think maybe 41/2- 5 months old. She is still a sweetheart, getting more of a spunky side to her but i think she just needs to be spayed soon. She still loves her head rubs and body rubs and will let me hold her for hours. She has to be the sweetest bunny i have had in the rescue. i will try and post pictures tomorrow of her. I hope she keeps staying friendly, i am going to get her spayed soon.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone has a make or female turn nasty, or nastier...once fixed?


----------



## wallice (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi
Just wanted to give you an update on my new flemmie, Wallice. I took him outside for the first time last week and it was great! He was very into exploring everything, with one tree as his "safe zone" that he kept gradually going farther and farther from, doing epic bunny binkies the whole time. 
Hes also better in the living room, and just realized his jumping capacity, and loves to jump from couch to couch, binkying the whole time with that too. The only thing is he builds up a static charge when he runs around like crazy like that, so I get shocked when he headbutts me for a rub. 
His nipping is getting a lot better too, and I've only been nipped 5 times this week, which is a HUGE improvement. Hes aso comming for long cuddles on the couch too, so I feel like hes becomming the flemmie I had read so much about, he just got off to a slow start.

As for the litter questions, I got a kitty litter pan at Walmart for $6, and its definatrely large enough, and hes good with using it. The litter I use is about $13 yesterday's news (25lb bag), and I've maybe used half in the month. I got my bowls as cat bowls from petsmart, and they are heavy ceramic, which is needed, otherwise they play with them, and food and water goes everywhere. The bowls I got are light green outside, light blue inside, and $6 each, though you can use cheaper of course.
Hope it helps!
Have you found a flemmie to take home yet?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Has anyone has a make or female turn nasty, or nastier...once fixed?



wow...I am not tired at all...that was supposed to be:

HAS ANYONE HAD A MALE OR FEMALE turn nasty or nastier because of getting fixed...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

a very random thought that probably has more to do with the insanity seeping in from lack of sleep...but 

I was looking at my avatar...that is the VERY first Orchid I ever bought myself...and I did it on mothers day...I LOVE that pic....sadly I SUCK at getting them to bloom, though I have like 6 of them now  Least I can keep these alive and green, but how I WISH they would bloom again...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2009)

I was also just thinking...

This is a GREAT and informative thread on Flemish, opinions, ideas for them...help points and what not...it would be a shame for it to get lost in the masses...you guys should like...link it, save it to some part of the permant part of RO...maybe even do a thread for like every breed of bunny like this and have it be a whole new area...

I know...(go away and go to bed)...I am I am...



 :wave::wave:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

The first picture is a lousy one (I have better ones uploading) - but it gives you the idea of Nyx's giant dog crate size. 

The last two are ones of Mercury I just HAD to throw in...he wanted to come out and play since the girls were playing too...

[align=center]


















More to come later - probably tomorrow!
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope a couple of these pictures show you how big the cage is...even if the floor is horribly dirty right now (due to playtime).


The more I look at these pictures - the more I realize I need to really scrub those walls - I can see where it has been sprayed by rabbits...
[align=center]
Notice how much space the two girls take up - one girl is 11 pounds - one is 12 pounds - and this is only about 1/2 of the cage..?




[/align][align=center]I couldn't resist showing off Athena who LOVES this cage even if it isn't hers (yet)....




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]As you can tell - the two girls have room to sleep side by side and STILL have room left over.




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

*Double N wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I'm going to be late for work as I've been loving this thread!
> 
> And Wabbitmom....I will be PMing you shortly!!
> 
> ...


I just want to add this - if you're thinking about getting a flemish giant and you're anywhere near Wabbitdad & Wabbitmom (Dave & Karen) - I'd get one from them the next time they breed their rabbits.

I'm basing my comments on the fact that Nyx came from them and unlike other rabbits who came from breeders and weren't handled a lot (some - but not a lot) - Nyx was used to being held and petted and the only problem with her is...she's been a diva since day one and feels she should be the boss.

She's still learning - or maybe its that she's training us to learn....

Either way - you couldn't go wrong getting a flemish giant from Dave & Karen....if / when they breed again.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 5, 2009)

lol...my daughter loves seeing pictures of buns and if she notices I am looking she HAS to look...well she has see me watching this thread and see's your posts Peg..and always see's at the bottom your "The bunnies are stealing my Sanity one at a time"...now she walks around saying The bunnies are stealing my sanity....lmao...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 5, 2009)

Do Flemish babies need the alfalfa pellets and hay like smaller buns? and stop at 6 months too?

How much hay do your Flemish's go through...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Has anyone has a make or female turn nasty, or nastier...once fixed?
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you Flemish owners out there think of this for a Flemish of any age?

Pointless, useful??

http://www.bunnybale.com/Products.html

*The Bunny Bale** âHay Stationâ is designed for the
free running house Rabbits and Guinea Pigs with
a special focus centered on convenience for the
pet as well as the care-giver. It features a highly
attractive woven basket design, a removable
plastic litter pan, and the handy âsnap in snap
outâ Feeder Box Kit. The Feeder Station comes
as one complete package with all the features
previously mentioned. It measures about 21
inches in length, 15 inches in width, and is
5 inches deep. Using only one screw the feeder
box mounting bracket can be fastened in three different locations. The base of the âHay Stationâ is pre-drilled to accommodate a rear mounting location (as shown in the photo), or either the right end, or the left end depending on your own needs and preference.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Do Flemish babies need the alfalfa pellets and hay like smaller buns? and stop at 6 months too?
> 
> How much hay do your Flemish's go through...


Me myself I am doing alfalfa for the first year with oats. Flemmies grow a LOT. I used to and will be starting again giving alfalfa twice a week to everyone again.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

To me - that hay station is fine - but unnecessary. I'd rather spend my money on toys for them or salads or whatever....

Then again - if it came with packing paper - they'd LOVE the packing paper to shred...


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 5, 2009)

Peg...I love all the pic's. They are just gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Peg...I love all the pic's. They are just gorgeous! :inlove:


Thanks - I feel like the pictures are so inadequate at catching them as they truly are...which is little brats/big babies (depending upon what they're doing at the moment).

Mercury has been out playing for over 4 hours and I just told him that he needed to go to bed so the girls could come out and play.

Do you know how HARD it is to say "NO..." to a 12 pound rabbit that spreads his ears way apart and BEGS you to give him a "few more minutes"????

Especially when he comes over and nudges you for pets at the same time?

I *finally* locked him up and the girls are now having playtime....


----------



## wallice (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried to have a hay station of my own in the livingroom, and it got turned into another litter pan. My boy seems to like his food on the floor, as when I put in fresh hay, he spreads it out to pick out the "good bits", same thing with pellets, when he wants to eat them, he digs them out of his bowl.

I try to keep things neet and tidy, but no such luck.


----------



## Double N (Nov 6, 2009)

I LOVE the pictures of the big ol' bunny feet! So so cute!

So I got hubby to go to the show with me that's coming up at the end of the month! Hey...it's a step!!

I'm hoping that maybe when he sees how big they actually are, he might reconsider. I mean, come on! Two of our little dogs weigh 11 and 13 pounds!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Double N wrote: *


> I LOVE the pictures of the big ol' bunny feet! So so cute!
> 
> So I got hubby to go to the show with me that's coming up at the end of the month! Hey...it's a step!!
> 
> I'm hoping that maybe when he sees how big they actually are, he might reconsider. I mean, come on! Two of our little dogs weigh 11 and 13 pounds!


I love ulterior motives!!! Jenn u rock!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Orchid (Nov 6, 2009)

Double N.....is that a Chinese Crested???

I thought about getting one of those a couple of years ago because of all my allergies...

We never did (we went bunny) but I always thought they looked rather cool..


----------



## Double N (Nov 6, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Double N.....is that a Chinese Crested???


Why yes it is. That is our PoGo. He's a superstar. No really! He's going to be in a book! I'll start a thread later about my dogs if you'd like. Right now, I have to get the car loaded up so I can go set up for my craft show tomorrow! The night before a show is just utter chaos!!!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 8, 2009)

was wondering about that, double chin area? Is that more a female thing?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> was wondering about that, double chin area? Is that more a female thing?


its a dewlap most females get it if they breed, or overweight. and males can get it if their overweight.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 8, 2009)

Most Flemish does will get a dewlap, at least a small one, regardless if they are bred or overweight. It will get bigger when they are bred or if they get overweight.

It is perfectly acceptable in the Flemish and is not a fault or DQ.


----------



## BaileyBunnysMom (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi I'm Amy we got our flemmish in dec at about 6 weeks old. She is now roughly 15 weeks old. I weighed her tonight and she is just shy of 8lbs her hind foot is 5" long. We love her. She hasn't had an accident in the house in a few weeks now. She gets along great with our Americam Bulldog and our two cats! She isn't that affectionate but is growing more so every day. She loves her head rubbed and scratched. We are new to the bunny world and are having fun learning more about the breed. We did research before we bought. We got Bailey from a farm in southern Alberta. We paid $20 for her. Happy to be a bunny momma!


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Feb 27, 2013)

Zombie is my flemish. He's 5 weeks old, white with pink eyes. His story goes like this. I wanted wanted a flemish and found a breeder to be put on a list. We were talking off and on and he seemed so happy to know that I wanted one for a house bunny! So fast forward a few months and I get an email. He had three babies --- they had been buried in the open pen just before he put his rabbits up in the hutches for a cold spell. He knew she was pregnant and she normally has her babies in the hutch, but.. there were none. He assumed they had all died and she disposed of them herself. Three weeks later, while in the yard he finds four baby bunnies digging their way out of the ground! All were sick, dehydrated and emaciated. One passed away but Zombie and his brother and sister survived ! He wanted them to go to indoor homes as house pets since they'd been through so much already. My friend took the girl (Powder is her name) and I took Zombie, the boy. One boy is left but he was still too skinny and weak and needed more time.

Zombie is incredibly affectionate. He never showed any fear, even when driving him home. He slept in my jack! Snuggled up. His sister was in my friend's jacket, snoozing away too.
Zombie loves giving kisses. Not just one or two but lots and lots! He binkies as much as he can; climbs in laps for a nap or up onto a chest; loves to play with millar helium balloons on strings (he is fascinated that a tug or two of the string brings the balloon closer before it flys away again), steels socks right off feet, claims a "Pound Puppy" as his personal snuggie and curls up under blankets Head scratches, ear rubs, will always lead to him flopping over for a belly rub. He is super, duper affectionate!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Feb 28, 2013)

I just love my Flemish Giant! Paddy O'Hara is her name and she is so sweet to everyone even strangers. Her nickname is Trouble but mostly because she likes to have a great time. 
I bought her from a breeder, she was not show quality but pet quality. She was about 10 weeks or little older when I got her. She will be 3 years in March. I had her spayed when she was 5 months old. She wanted to mate with my husband and he could not walk through the house without her on his feet. She weighs about 22 pounds.
My intentions were to raise her to be a pet therapy animals and retire my dog. She exceeds my expectations as a pet therapy animals. The experience is so different with a rabbit. She is also part of READing Paws. She has a bio under the Tennessee chapter if anyone wants to read it. 
She bonded with me and my husband right away and just loved the dog from the moment she saw him. 
She loves to play and is always so hungry (so she thinks) so she sits by the fridge waiting for someone to open it. She has also learned how to ID fridges at the places where she works in the pet therapy program. 
She loves to groom both me and my husband and loves for us to groom her back. 
I love all the rabbits in my life past and present, but she is the sweetest one that I have ever known.


----------



## Troller (Mar 1, 2013)

I wasn't originally going to post on this thread since its four years old, but since I see some folks have brought it back and I do have Flemish, why not. Great story about your bun Zombie Wooly Hopper.

I got both my Flemish's Conan & Xena from show breeders who specialize in those colors (Blue Male & Fawn Female). They both could be show quality but Conan has a kink in his tale that makes it look slightly crooked (his bun mom stepped/slept on it) and was the runt of his litter (a now 13lb runt!) which would take some points off I hear, and Xena I think was sold cause the owner had good does already. Wouldn't matter I'm not showing anyways and I love these guys. Conan and Xena were both 15 weeks when we got them about five months apart. 

Now I can't say either were that affectionate when we brought them in. I've owned Conan for 6 months and Xena almost a month. Conan is friendly though, he'll let you get in a quick rub and come over for a quick sniff introduction. They both were extremely comfortable in their new homes, lazing about, binkying, flopping and exploring with no trepidition. Xena is even friendlier and more curious, begs for food and isn't picky on edibles like Conan is. They took to litter training day one and have been good about it relatively. Every day I see more warming up on their part with only an occasional back step in fright runs. They are a pleasure to have in the family and I can't wait to successfully (I hope) bond them


----------



## BaileyBunnysMom (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey. Just thought I'd share a couple pictures of our Bailey.





Bailey getting her morning scratch!




Bailey when we first got her!




Bailey with her two brothers(the cat's) and sister(the dog)!!!


----------



## PaGal (Mar 1, 2013)

We got Thumper at ten weeks old from a breeder. He fit in from the day we brought him home. He was the smallest of the litter but also seemed the most relaxed. We did not interact with him much the first night here as we got home somewhat late. The next day my husband let him out of his cage early in the morning. He took some time to check out his new room but it wasn't long before he would binky, bun 500 and DBF. His cage is a large dog cage. He only is in it when we go to bed at night or if no one is home. I used to let him have free run of his room all but when we went to sleep until the day I came home and found him in my daughters room. Not sure if it was him or the dog that knocked the gate down. Eventually we will set it up so he cannot possibly get out and he will go back to having free run except at night. He has been great with the litter box from the very beginning. He has only peed outside his litter box twice and each time was in his cage so no big deal. Like all buns he leaves a few poos around. He loves to be petted and likes to play chase, either chasing or being chased. He loves chewing and although he doesn't like being picked up and does not groom us he is so affectionate in his way. The only place his is even a little touchy about being petted are his feet and belly. But he just hops off when it's bothering him, other times he doesn't mind. He has only bitten once and I think he was actually just chewing a seem on my pants and started to enjoy it too much since I did not stop him. I was preoccupied and didn't even notice him chewing. He gives nose bonks constantly and runs up to see us when we go in his room. He has never shown cage aggression but does like to try to supervise my cleaning it by coming in while I'm cleaning. Thumper is now a year old. He gets along with the dog and is very laid back, doesn't frighten at much.


----------



## robertilovebunnies (Aug 5, 2015)

What can I feed my Flemish giant better timothy hay or alfalfa hay


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Aug 6, 2015)

robertilovebunnies said:


> What can I feed my Flemish giant better timothy hay or alfalfa hay


How old is your rabbit, young rabbit preferably under 6 months need alfalfa and rabbits over 6 months needs timothy although I feed my rabbits timothy and one 4 months, and the other ones 6 months. Hope I helped


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Aug 21, 2015)

We got Harvey from a breeder when she was 8 weeks old. She was supposed to be a male. We got her fixed at 4 1/2 months. There was no personality change. Harvey is a sweetie most of the time. She has her own room and runs to greet us when we visit, which we do several times a day. When she wants company, she hangs around her door, which is glass, and tries to catch my eye. If I walk by and see Harvey watching for me, it's impossible not to set the laundry or whatever aside and go in for some cuddles. 

Harvey is very affectionate. She was early on, but has grown more and more so over time. She likes to run, play and investigate, but her favorite thing is cuddling. She loves to be stroked and will bunny kiss as you stroke. She will lick my arm, leg or face for 15 minutes. It's like a bunny bath. We put a two person lounge chair in Harvey's room, and my boyfriend and I lay in there and Harvey has her special spot right between us. She licks him, then me, then grinds her teeth, blissing out. 

The breeder we got her from bred for show but also personality. Maybe this made a difference?


----------



## Mickeystar87 (Jul 24, 2017)

I got shadow 7 weeks old. I bought her from someone who bred her rabbits. Shadows birthday is December 17th. It took her a few days to warm up to the kitties. She bonded with us immediately. She was affectionate. When we got her. She did have behavioral issues before she was fixed in January 2017 and the behaviors stopped. 
Shes 19 months now and more aff3ctionate but not playful. 
She is a flemish giant and she loves car rudes, going to our summer cottage, and her kitty siblings


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll chime in again about Harvey. I chose Cotton Patch Rabbitry because the website describes the parents temperaments. When we brought little Harv home, she was used to being handled, friendly and settled right down. She had a problem with nipping at first. Every time she nipped me, I squealed like an injured animal and left the room. I read that works best to stop rabbits nipping. It did! She stopped biting me in a week or two but continued nipping my boyfriend. My boyfriend kept dogs as pets only, so when harvey nipped him he would yell "no!". That never worked to stop the behavior. After a couple weeks of only him getting nipped, he finally gave in and tried squealing and it worked. Harvey is going on three years old now. She still likes to play tag, and comes running for cuddles. She refuses to be picked up and still shreds carpet if we aren't looking.


----------



## Maryhall45 (Aug 24, 2018)

TinysMom said:


> I've been talking to someone about flemish giants about how sweet and affectionate they can be - and Alicia (JadeIcing) reminded me that not all flemish giants are what I've experienced. I remember when I first got Tiny that he was not affectionate and I was so disappointed.
> 
> So I thought I'd start a thread here asking flemish giant owners to post about their experiences. Here are some questions - but feel free to write whatever you want...these are just to help get some specific information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunny201 (Aug 24, 2018)

My mother bunny gave birth to three beautiful baby flemish newzealand cross bunnies. Sadly, one of the male bunnies passed away in his sleep. No clue what happened, but a month later his sister died, she was making quiet screaming noises, and around 2-3 minutes later, she died. My bunny was fine the day before. But we did notice some breathing difficulties when she died. And her head was going back almost touching her back. She was laying on her side unable to move. It took awhile for us to realized that our baby was gone... 

Does anyone know the probably cause? I had a litter of baby bunnies before this, four of them, but they all died the same way. There mother came from a bad owner, she was imbred we think too much. They were cotton tail flemish giants, yet they stoped growing. They all died the same way... then our next healthy litter of baby bunnies are dying off too? I only have one of my babies left... 

Please if anyone knows why this happened to my bunnies please don’t hesitate to reply!


----------



## chlocbfkgj (Aug 25, 2018)

We have 2 purebred Flemish giants. We got Fred when he was about 7 months old, he’s almost a year old now. He’s a Buck and we got him from a family friend who has rabbits and breeds sometimes. I’ve seen a big change in his personality, he used to really like to nip and had a bit of a temper but now he’s gotten a lot better. He has definitely mellowed out and gotten easier to handle. Then we have Jolene, She’s a doe and we got her from the same person. She’s over a year old and we just got her a couple weeks ago, she’s very moody and is not afraid to bite but if the family friend was correct she should be having babies in a couple weeks then hopefully her attitude mellows out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2018)

I have 5 intact does. 3 are kinda standoffish. One is affectionate as any loving puppy and the last will try to take your hand off. 
The best is to learn your rabbits personalities and treat them accordingly.


----------

